# New reflector yea



## D3 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just got my new reflector    "The sun systems Magnum XXXL"   it's a completely sealed air cooled unit.   It's a monster.   32 1/2"x 26 1/2"x 8"  L x W x H.    This Thing I should help some:banana: :clap:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

Yup yual addicted pilgrem LOL 

BWD


----------



## D3 (Jul 22, 2012)

What's up backWoods.   This Thing is kinda awkward I'm gonna have To geT some help To puT This up lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 22, 2012)

Easy man. I have 6 of them and put up or take down in minutes. Just make sure you have a clean, easy, exit path. Have a soft blanket to lay them down on. You have to take them down each cycle and clean the glass or should. Also rope ratchets are a must with these nice hoods. Up or down with a click.


----------



## D3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Cleaning the glass should be easy    the glass swings down.    I also did get the the rope ratchet.    These Things are preTTy heavy I ThoughT I'd beTTer go ahead and geT ThaT new hanging sysTem To make sure can supporT iT.    I use the agrsun gold 1000w.  My old reflector was only 21 by 21. It seem to focus most of the brIght lIght almost rIght down.  This reflecTor should spread ThaT ouT preTTy good


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice snag


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a nice big reflector like that for my 1000W.  I just love it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh yeah  those are nice, and they really open up the light footprint. I went with the cooltubes over the hoods because the hoods have to small of a light footprint, but the new monster hoods correct that issue. I have also found that (at least in the "grow-lab") the giant hoods run cooler than the cooltubes. I have one that has a 1kw HPS and it runs cooler than the 600w in the cooltubes.


----------



## D3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just mounted it.   now I need to connect the duct work then I'll get some pics for you.   By the way I love that new ratchet rope system. Sure beatS the hell out of the chainS


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 23, 2012)

Put R6 or R8(better) insulated duct around the ducting. You will thank me later. Worth the little $ extra.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 23, 2012)

D3 said:
			
		

> Just mounted it.   now I need to connect the duct work then I'll get some pics for you.   By the way I love that new ratchet rope system. Sure beatS the hell out of the chainS



JMO, nothing beats chains.


----------



## D3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Isn't the r6 and the r8 pretty rIgId.    I use a light rail so i can you something real rigid.  I always just use the regular roll dryer vent hose the plastic 1.   AlwAys worked reAl good for me


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 23, 2012)

R6 and R8 are the insulation thickness. It wraps around rigid or flex duct. It silences the air flow by 40% or so, seals up any pin hole light leaks and helps seal in any airflow/smell leakage.


----------



## Salt (Jul 24, 2012)

I use 2 of those Magnum hoods and be forewarned that they leak air around the glass. If smell is a concern then you'll need to tape up the seams around the glass.


----------



## D3 (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay I went tO hOme depOt and I fOund sOme insulated flexible duct wrapped in r6 insulation.   This sTuff is perfecT jusT whaT I needed.  Thanks everybody


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2012)

D3 said:
			
		

> Okay I went tO hOme depOt and I fOund sOme insulated flexible duct wrapped in r6 insulation.   This sTuff is perfecT jusT whaT I needed.  Thanks everybody



That is what I use:aok:

Really deadens the sound of air rushing through the duct work, plus helps cool the room


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> JMO, nothing beats chains.



.....handcuffs?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2012)

D3 said:
			
		

> Okay I went tO hOme depOt and I fOund sOme insulated flexible duct wrapped in r6 insulation.   This sTuff is perfecT jusT whaT I needed.  Thanks everybody



My SIL used to be an HVAC guy.  I always used that flexible insulated stuff.  My fan is in my crawl space under my bedroom and you absolutely cannot hear anything.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 24, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> .....handcuffs?




I always knew you were my kinda gal THG. :hubba:


----------



## D3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oooooooooo THG :hubba: I didn't know you had it in you:aok: you little devil:evil: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

